# Buying kids and buck service



## Mason&lily (Oct 2, 2014)

So I'm thinking if buying a registered La Mancha and Nigerian dwarf kid does but it's hard to find them and if I do there far away, I want to raise them and use them for breeding, does anyone know the best way to find them and how can I find a registered buck to breed too?


----------



## picture1984 (Oct 6, 2014)

where are you located?


--------------------


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2014)

Much depends on your location. 
Are you planning on breeding mini's with your Lamancha? 
Are you looking for 2 different bucks?
Our state is goat heaven...you can find anything here. Not all states are like that. Expect to travel for your goats if you find something you really want.
We have both nigies and Lamanchas. We also breed mini's. We have gotten some of our stock local and others we have traveled out of state for. 
You can look at the different registries.
What state are you in?

Lamanchas are wonderful! We started with nigies and 1 lamancha, this year we have changed our whole program. We have mostly Lamanchas and we have kept a few select nigies. Our focus is on the mini's. We get all the milk from the "big" girls and the mini's go to mostly farmsteads that want the smaller goat but with more milk. Kinda best of both worlds. We use 3-4 gallons per day.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Much depends on your location.
> Are you planning on breeding mini's with your Lamancha?
> Are you looking for 2 different bucks?
> Our state is goat heaven...you can find anything here. Not all states are like that. Expect to travel for your goats if you find something you really want.
> ...



@Southern by choice 
How many La Mancha's do you have now?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2014)

4  Lamanchas Does
2 Mini Mancha Does (F-1)
1 Lamancha Buck
2 Mini Mancha Bucks (F-1)
1 Experimental 75% Alpine 25% Lamancha (just cuz I loved her! )
1 Nubian Doe
5 Nigerian Does
3 Nigerian Bucks

We have 1 Lamancha Buck coming in the spring
and we will have our first F-2 minis this year!

Have to laugh OFA- The Nubian is so not Nubian, she is so quiet! She only hollers when in heat! She is a sweetie pie! Totally kissable!
She is a very pretty spotted doe out of In the Reds and J-Nels.
I LOVE THIS GOAT!
Got her for my littlest DD!

One day I will update my website!
We are utilizing 3-4 gallons a day so now we can keep up with the milk supply.
Sold off some of the Nigies and kept only our best producers.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> 4  Lamanchas Does
> 2 Mini Mancha Does (F-1)
> 1 Lamancha Buck
> 2 Mini Mancha Bucks (F-1)
> ...



Your website is in serious need of updating.  But,I  certianly can't say anything to anyone about that. 
Maurine does a farm facebook page that is pretty much real time.  You (and I) should probably do a better job on the website.  I would say the website and the facebook page are equal for generating contacts.  I sold my highest priced goat (one of Zamia's bucklings) to a lurker on BYH who contacted me through my website.

But, I think the mini's are a good idea for you.  I posted on here one time that I thought they were the best idea for a "homestead".

Do you know if they qualify as a "miniature goat" in Raleigh?  The fact that Raleigh allows two miniature goats in town is a huge part of our market.  If they do, that could be a good niche for you.

We are actually going to start offering stud service because they can't have bucks in Raleigh, and we get called about once per week about it.  That is something I would not normally do, but we are going to build a pen just to keep two bucks for lease,  isolated from the rest of our animals, that we don't use for breeding ourselves.   Going to keep two good bucks, (not great bucks) for that market.

We also bought a semen tank and are going to a semen collection clinic in Nov.  Going to try to market that too.
Are you going to do mini Nubians too?  I think you should.
Personally, before we got goats, we both liked the Nubians, space dictated Nigerians were the better choice.

You would have the two extremes as far as goat ears are concerned.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2014)

So many people say we should do a FB page... I just am not sure if I have time. Yes, my website is in serious need! LOL It is such a time thing. UGH

Interesting about the miniature 2 goat limit for Raleigh.
Good question... not sure . I would imagine they qualify as a miniature as they will be registered with the MDGA 

Now that you have the space, having a buck or two for service is going to be a really great advantage for you all. This year we had so many calls for service but we declined. I don't  know anyone who is either. I like your plan. Will you require testing for CAE and CL?

Ugh... did AI with canines years ago. Not something I liked at all.  It is a great way to get the genetics you want though! 

We will just have this Nubian... The ears and roman nose are growing on me...she makes it easy though. Truly a LOVE. If she was a talker I don't think I could take it. LOL When she is in heat WE KNOW IT! Sounds like a mix of a bleat and a dying cow.

BTW I think you need to come get "Toby" one of our <6month old pyr pups! Angel wants a buddy and he needs another farm!

It's been a crazy year for us... keep hoping to update and never get the time.


----------



## Mason&lily (Oct 9, 2014)

I live in Virginia and I have two Nigerian does and one wether and want a la Mancha doe to bred to a Nigerian buck


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2014)

I know of a breeder in VA, I am not sure how long her wait list is though. Also not sure of your price range.

Do you want registered  unregistered? I assume you are looking to milk. 

Are you Southern VA or Northern VA or coast?

Are these your first goats?


----------



## Mason&lily (Oct 9, 2014)

Unregistered and they are it is momma goat an her two baby's masons no Lilly which will be 3 months on October 31 and I got them from my neighbor who breeds and raises them they can to me the July 31 momma goat arrived at my house then gave birth to them and I'm in southern va


----------

